# Experimento Física-Electrónica



## nanodan47 (Feb 2, 2013)

Buenos días 

me han pedido inventar un experimento que relacione la física(preferiblemente física moderna) y la electrónica,
pero para esto me han restringido a ciertos materiales:

10cm x 50cm Papel Aluminio
1 Cristal Piezoeléctrico
1 Fotocelda pequeña
4 Limones medianos
4 Clavos galvanizados de 1” o 2” (o elemento similar)
25 cm Alambre de COBRE calibre 12AWG (o similar)
4 LEDs Rojos de 5mm
2 pares Caimanes de conexión
Alambre para conexiones en protoboard
Protoboard
Bateria de 9VDC (Conector de batería si es posible)
Bandeja de icopor 15cm x 15cm (o similar)
Multímetro

Ya estuve investigando y lo único que he encontrado es encender un LED con la ayuda de los limones, pero es un experimento que la mayoría de los de mi curso harán ¿hay alguien al que se le ocurra algo diferente? 

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2013)

Podrias ponerle la fotocelda en serie a ver si varia el brillo de los leds ¿no? 

¿ Y que hacemos con la batería de 9 V ?

Con la bandeja?
Con el aluminio ? 

A seguir pensando !


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 2, 2013)

Se pueden hacer varias cosas, con el papel aluminio un capacitor, obviamente podes hacer un electroimán con el hilo de cobre los clavos y la batería. Puedes hacer un pequeño dínamo, imantando un clavo y luego moviéndolo en una bobina, en las puntas de la misma encontraras tensión.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 2, 2013)

yo pensaba en algo tipo franquestein,pero con una cucaracha electrocutada ¡¡¡ 
PD:
 y con fotocelda y el piezoelectrico ,no se lo puede hacer sonar,para escuchar al sol o los 50 hz de la red ?


----------

